# Urinary Tract Infection...changing dog food to Pro Plan



## cnmodaw (Feb 25, 2010)

I have had Allie on Blue Buffalo when she came home from the breeder and it gave her nothing but gas, loose stools and she was always likcing her crotch. The vet said to switch her to pro plan. I did some research and switched her over to canidae lamb and rice. Her stool firmed right up. She had large firm stools, but still had bad gas and was still licking at her crotch. The Vet said that the food is making her urine to basic and causing it to burn. He said she now has a urinary tract infection and gave us some meds and said to switch her to purina pro plan, its not as rich and shouldnt cause any problems. When I had her on blue buffalo she was eating the chicken and rice formula, so I took it upon myself to say she was allergic to chicken. Should I try the chicken and rice formula or should I try a different formula. Ive heard good results with sensitive stomach formula, and was just wodnering what you all thought??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the protein % is probably more the culprit for the gas and loose stools than the chicken. If you have had her on chicken & rice, stay with that because if you switch food brands AND type of meat you would never know if the chicken is a problem or not. If she still has gas/loose stools on the Pro Plan Chicken (after at least a month on that food), then you could try a different meat content. Just remember it does take at least a month to know if the new food is making a difference. And be sure to switch slowly, mix the old food with the new and slowly increase the ratio to the new over at least a week, or longer.

That's the first time I've heard anything about the food causing a UTI.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Whatever you do, wean her on to the new food. Sudden switches in diet will cause gas, loose stools, and other tummy issues. 

Years ago, I heard that 'lamb and rice' (Nutro) was best for dogs with digestion problems. It did help with our guys. I think Purina has a lamb and rice bag... 

The UTI... I feel it can be related to dogfood... but if your dog is chronically getting UTIs or has a history of getting them, you could slip a couple teaspoons of 100% cranberry juice into her food. 

I switched dog foods with my dog, but I'm not sure if that made a difference or the fact that we started giving him cranberry juice. He hasn't had a UTI in a long time though.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sure if this will help, but Apple was on Blue Buffalo also - gassy, loose poops...I know how you feel. I tried switching her food, but nothing helped - she was diagnosed with having IBS - irritable bowel syndrome...but Apple had so many problems, not sure IBS was a true diagnosis.

Anyway - she had 5 UTI's (so we thought) in the course of a few months...it would go away and then come back right way - the poor girl was on meds forever. After TWO sterile bladder samples came back negative, the vet found she had a tucked vulva. Some of her urine was being trapped in the tuck - hence causing the reoccurring infection...

Not sure if your vet has checked Allie for a tucked vulva? Just a thought, from my experience.

I hope the change in food helps...although, I have never heard of food causing a UTI...but, I've never heard of a lot of things...always learning something new!!! Best of luck in finding a food that works for your girl!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Food didn't cause Flora's UTIs, but she did have very bad experience with Blue Buffalo... switched her to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive formula, and have never looked back. I know it may not be as holistic or whatever as some of the other foods, but she does very well on it, so it makes me happy!


----------



## cnmodaw (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys! Yeah i think im going to try and switch her to pro plan sensitive stomach and also lamb and rice so she has a little variety. When she gets something new she loves it and eats it right now. I mixed some of the pro plan in with her canidae and she loves it! I will keep you guys updated on her UTI situation.


----------

